# Fitted my LED lights



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

Today my LED side lights arrived. I could not wait to open my bonnet and fit them. After a few minutes the drivers side LED was fitted. What a difference it makes compared to the standard ones they replaced  After another few minutes the passenger one was in. They are really bright and blend perfectly with the zenon bulbs.  It was only last week i purchased normal bulbs from Audi, what a waste of money. As these cost £9.14 delivered in a couple of days. Audi ones where £5 each, so work it out which is the better value bulbs to buy.  
Here the link....http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 2321wt_942 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## cu51pra (Oct 21, 2008)

any pics as ive just ordered these just from your word lol


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Id like to see some pics too.

is the general consensus that these are the bulbs to go for?

Im tempted to snag a pair myself.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Should be a good improvement [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Contemplating replacing mine with less blue/brighter ones...

Did have the below ones bookmarked but can't decide now, lol

http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/ultimate-501 ... -1684.html


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

Pictures? 8)


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

I will post some pics tommorow.  
For anyone who has ordered a set, you wont be disappointed. Trust me


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

Actually i am gonna order another pair, so i have a spare set whenever i need some. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## chris_p (Dec 14, 2008)

Get some photos. If they impress me I'll buy some too, it's on the 'to do list' anyway!

Are they white or blue?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Just bought some of these myself, good to hear you are pleased with them

However, pics would be good


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

Finally managed to grab a moment to take a picture of my new LED bulbs.  Sorry about the picture quality, i had to resize it so i could upload it.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for the pic. They look good. I need to replace my drivers side bulb so I may well just buy a set of LED bulbs instead


----------



## Farky (Oct 20, 2009)

I bought a set of these yesterday off that ebay seller before i saw this post, they cant come quick enough now....


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Gutted didnt fit these this week only changed a blown bulb Saturday.Will they look ok as I have standard headlights :?:


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

I have had these LEDs for about 3 weeks now WELL HAPPY   

Jim...........


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

Do these not start flickering after a while?


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

mine have not started to flicker.I think the are good for 5 thousand hrs.....

Jim........


----------



## JT (Nov 21, 2005)

Just bought some of these as my drivers side has gone. Only problem is i have no idea how to get in headlight casing to fit them???

Jon


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Well i just bought a set too 

I have a habit of buying everthing in sight that i see on this forum lol its cost me ££££££


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

you will not be disapointed with them,as i have said well pleased with mine...

Jim.......


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

jim said:


> you will not be disapointed with them,as i have said well pleased with mine...
> 
> Jim.......


Thanks for the post mate  how long did they take to be delivered?


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

only took a couple of days to come,but with the post the way it is who knows??

jim.........


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

JT said:


> Just bought some of these as my drivers side has gone. Only problem is i have no idea how to get in headlight casing to fit them???
> 
> Jon


(1) Open Bonnet
(2) Remove Black Cover off back off headlight. kinda big wire spring clip to release
(3) Remove bulbs, yet again another wire clip thing
(4) Remove Old bulbs
(5) Insert New LED Bulbs
(6)Replace spring things and covers

Passenger side is a little fiddley due to battery but took me 10 mins max for both


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Guys

Quick one on these side light - I have xenons which I think are great although don't like the yellowy light which comes in from the side lights when both headlight and sidelights are on. How much brighter are these than the standard lights and what colour are they? I don't want them to look like chavvy blue bulbs that you see various saxos going around with. Are they more white than blue, and hence complement the xenons much better? Call me fussy...

Marcus


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

I have mine now fitted and they look the same colour as your xenons!!!! get them you wont be dissapointed mate


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Have now bought and just opened bonnet to fit although already facing a problem...

Bearing in mind I've had the car less than 2 weeks just wanted to check way you're supposed to fit them. I looked on the Wak TT guide and see that you need to remove battery cover and cover over water bottle. However - do I need to remove the cover that run's across the whole front of the engine bay, i.e. the two inch deep cover which sits above both lights and the bonnet goes flush too? I presume not, and instead I need to get my hand down under and behind this?

I'm rubbish at these sort of things, blame it on having too big hands!

Advice appreciated.


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

if you can see the back of the light no


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Maybe I should just be patient and wait until there is some light and it's not raining...!


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

MrHooky said:


> Maybe I should just be patient and wait until there is some light and it's not raining...!


def need light dude it's a tricky mofo of a job


----------



## shandyman (Nov 6, 2009)

Just fitted mine look great but I must have standard heads as they are much yellower than my sideys, can I but xenons to replace and are they whiter than standards.


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

shandyman said:


> Just fitted mine look great but I must have standard heads as they are much yellower than my sideys, can I but xenons to replace and are they whiter than standards.


Thats what i wanted to ask,where to buy and which ones.........

Jim.........


----------



## shires83 (Aug 4, 2009)

Just ordered a pair of the bulbs, only £8.75. Bargain. Looking forward to having a working driver's side light now!


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

jim said:


> shandyman said:
> 
> 
> > Just fitted mine look great but I must have standard heads as they are much yellower than my sideys, can I but xenons to replace and are they whiter than standards.
> ...


i just replaced all mine
think the heads were osram nightbreakers from the fleabay


----------



## shandyman (Nov 6, 2009)

gazzerb said:


> [i just replaced all mine
> think the heads were osram nightbreakers from the fleabay


Do you remember the bulb fitment code for the Xenons from osram?


----------



## shires83 (Aug 4, 2009)

Just fitted the side lights purchased from eBay. Look very good, would recommend to anyone.


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

I got some of these off ebay and when I first fit them they were brilliant white but now seem to be chavvy blue after only a week orr two!!! Might have to pay for some better quality ones!!


----------



## shires83 (Aug 4, 2009)

Now i've fitted the side lights can't help but wonder if there are any similar lamps to replace the full beams?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

shires83 said:


> Now i've fitted the side lights can't help but wonder if there are any similar lamps to replace the full beams?


After all the good reviews I've read on here, just bought osram nightbreakers for mine


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

Well i got 12 led sidelights in each of my headlamps.


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

Fitted some LED lights for my number plate bulbs and interior light. Quite impressed with the result.


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

i have done the exact same led in my head lights thanks to this post and they are brilliant they suit the xenons great

cheers guys


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

You should try the LEDs for both the interior light and number plate lights. looks real good


----------



## LazeDK (Jul 5, 2009)

itsmeagain said:


> Fitted some LED lights for my number plate bulbs and interior light. Quite impressed with the result.


Link to these leds?


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

LazeDK said:


> itsmeagain said:
> 
> 
> > Fitted some LED lights for my number plate bulbs and interior light. Quite impressed with the result.


Link to these leds?

Heres the link ...http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1x8-LED-AUDI-NUMB ... 5593wt_939


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Bought the LED's as per first post look great but headlights dont look so good now


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Just got some of these led side lights today they were on the door mat when i got in, fitted them in the dark, a bit fiddly but they seam spot on. They do make my dipped beam look a bit crappy now though. Any body got any pis with the osram night breakers in as well as the led side lights.

cheers steve


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Have just fitted the driver's side, compared it to the standard bulb and the new one looks a bit blue and not as bright as the other. Think I'll be looking for something better. Will try and get a good picture.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Smeds said:


> Have just fitted the driver's side, compared it to the standard bulb and the new one looks a bit blue and not as bright as the other. Think I'll be looking for something better. Will try and get a good picture.


Can thoroughly recommend the next model up from those advertised on first post

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2-X-VERY-BRIGHT-1 ... 5884df2cdb

They are a pure brilliant white with a smooth beam, and perfect match for my 6k D2S xenons. The Osram Nighbreakers I fitted in the main beam also ties in nicely


----------



## kaplan98 (Jun 27, 2009)

> Can thoroughly recommend the next model up from those advertised on first post


I can't see a difference from the technical descriptions apart from the price. Why your is different, trying to decide which one to get.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

kaplan98 said:


> > Can thoroughly recommend the next model up from those advertised on first post
> 
> 
> I can't see a difference from the technical descriptions apart from the price. Why your is different, trying to decide which one to get.


They are brighter and whiter plus give a less blurry light


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Just had a look at these, they do say 180 spread, but the pic looks the same so asked them the question. I do agree the one's i have just received do look a little blue and the light does look pinpointy ( cant comp for the money though). I have asked them the question as the pic they give looks the same cheers for the heads up


----------



## __Dom__ (Jun 25, 2009)

Just ordered some ( the original ones not these query brighter ones ) - looking forward to seeing the results....as long as they're not too tricky to fit. The wife used to have a Focus, getting the passenger H7 replaced was a nightmare, you nearly had to take the battery out, utterly infuriating.
Not a problem now, she's got a proper car, my old passat, and I have my TT - owned for 6 months now and loving her. Anyway, yeah bulbs, :idea: thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Maxypoop77 (Dec 13, 2009)

Also emailed them about the LEDs....

I'm new to all this... so which bulb fits my car... its the 1.8 180 auto? H7? Do you have a link?

Max


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Maxypoop77 said:


> Also emailed them about the LEDs....
> 
> I'm new to all this... so which bulb fits my car... its the 1.8 180 auto? H7? Do you have a link?
> 
> Max





T3RBO said:


> The bulbs are:
> 
> Main Beam H7
> Dipped (non xenon) H1
> ...


http://www.wak-tt.com/tt_bulbs/changingbulbs.htm


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Just to add to this debate - I went for the original ones as per the post - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0349496112. Less than £7 for a pair. I can see that the 'better' model says that they are the brightest available although in reality how much different can they be!? This 180 visible thing too doesn't bother me, when it's dusky, the white LED does reflect of the rest of the silver light housing so not sure how much different the more expensive ones would look. I did call Aceparts up to double check it was 'white' ones I'd be getting to which they confirmed they were - they do offer a specific blue one which I wanted to steer clear off - don't want some horrid blue light ruining the xenon light more than the OEM yellow did.

The bulbs have been in about a month. To me they still look white, and complement the Xenon's my car is fitted with perfectly. In my opinion these are a cheap yet classy upgrade for the xenons, and a massive improvement on the original side light - which is what everyone is surely after?

If you're after the bestest, whitest brightest LED then get the more expensive ones. But for the half the price may as well stick with the 'lesser' ones which are still white and you won't be disappointed with. Job done.

That said, I am intrigued to see the difference between the two so I'll probably end up buying a set&#8230;!


----------



## Maxypoop77 (Dec 13, 2009)

I emailed them and got this reply 



> Hi,
> 
> Just go with the cheaper of the 2  Both are the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Maxypoop77 said:


> I emailed them and got this reply
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I beg to differ but you can't argue with their business acumen :lol:


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

MrHooky said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just go with the cheaper of the 2 Both are the same.
> 
> ...


Brilliant - can't complain at the man's honesty. I emailed 'honest Ben' when I thought I'd bought a duff number plate light from them. The response - "try turning it 180 degrees". Certainly made me feel stupid...


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

I've ordered Osram Nightbreakers to go with mine waiting for them to arrive.My sidelights do look a little blue but can't go wrong for the price


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

Jamo8 said:


> I've ordered Osram Nightbreakers to go with mine waiting for them to arrive.My sidelights do look a little blue but can't go wrong for the price


Can you tell me how much you paid for the Osram Nightbreakers................

cheers jim.............


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Jim

Cost me £10.29 plus £2 p&p off Ebay [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Jamo


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

Jamo8 said:


> Jim
> 
> Cost me £10.29 plus £2 p&p off Ebay [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Jamo


Cheers mate,you have just made my day,one of my lights went today.I cost me £20 today. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] May be i should just order them for a spare set then...............

Jim.............


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

This is a comparison pic of sidelight Leds


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Jamo8 said:


> This is a comparison pic of sidelight Leds


Are you happy with them?


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Yea mate think so, obviously look better in the dark they are a touch blue lookin tho through the smoked glass .
Got Osram nightbreakers to go with them but haven't been able to put them in yet due to weather [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Put in my Osrams today bit dissapointed not much diff between them and my old ones,not a very good match up


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Would be good if somebody could post a decent before and after pic?????


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Took some pics cant tell diff between before and after to be honest


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

Requesting a pic of LED sidelights+xenons on together! Please!


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Egster - will try and do this for you tomorrow if someone doesn't beat me to it...


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok here's two pics of LED sides plus the xenon on...

Thing to note is that when the xenon is on it makes the sidelight look like a white dot, with all the light being the same colour. Xenon and old sides has a yellow interference which I didn't like as much hence changed for the LEDs. Classy upgrade in my opinion...

View attachment 1


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm not sure I could be bothered with fitting LED's after seeing the results (no offence meant)?


----------



## chris_p (Dec 14, 2008)

Gsedge1 said:


> I'm not sure I could be bothered with fitting LED's after seeing the results (no offence meant)?


In all fairness I'm the same!


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Gsedge1 said:


> I'm not sure I could be bothered with fitting LED's after seeing the results (no offence meant)?


Each to their own and is all personal taste. Personally I didn't like the yellow glow coming in when the xenons were on. If I didn't have xenons I wouldn't have changed as I don't think they'd have matched as well.

10 minute job and less than £10, so not a massive expense of time or money...


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Mr Hooky advised me of these and had a second pair so very kindly sent them to me. It was only during some pics of the 3.2 before and after pics that he noticed the standard bulbs. Compared to the standard candle like lights they are much better and to be honest a camera does not do them justice. You need to see car with them. I'll dig out my before and after pics.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> Compared to the standard candle like lights they are much better and to be honest a camera does not do them justice. You need to see car with them. I'll dig out my before and after pics.


Marco - you suggesting my camera work not up to scratch - took me ages to get what I thought was a half descent pic!


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Just tried some sidelight only pics given almost dark. Lights up the whole headlamp unit with a nice white light. Admittedly my camera rubbish in the dark too...

View attachment 1


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Here is mine tonight, just the LED sidelights compared to the standard candles...

Standard









LEDs 8) No contest for me.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Good pics Marcus, much improves the look and they are nice and bright at night.

Sheesh they really do look like candles when compared.


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

MrHooky said:


> Just tried some sidelight only pics given almost dark. Lights up the whole headlamp unit with a nice white light. Admittedly my camera rubbish in the dark too...
> 
> View attachment 1


They actually look a lot better in those pis to be fair.

Have you got a link to where you got those from?


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Gsedge1 said:


> They actually look a lot better in those pis to be fair.
> 
> Have you got a link to where you got those from?


They do look good when on on their own, the pic with the xenons just highlights the fact you can't see them when headlights on too - which is a good thing.

I bought them from this eBay shop. Think quite a few people on the forum have gone with these - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 326wt_1167


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for the pics!

At the moment I am driving without sidelights, as both of them have blown up, so I decided to go in for the replacement LEDs (ordered a pair today: just the ones that that MrHooky posted above) and can't wait for them 

I should probbably upgrade my high beams too; many good things heard about Osram NightBreakers. How close do they match the color of xenons and my new sidelights?


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

MrHooky said:


> Gsedge1 said:
> 
> 
> > They actually look a lot better in those pis to be fair.
> ...


Ta.

Ordered some for £9.94 inc. delivery.


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

Marco34 said:


> Here is mine tonight, just the LED sidelights compared to the standard candles...
> 
> Standard
> 
> ...


They make a real good improvement on the rubbish audi bulbs, glad your happy with them


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

egster said:


> I should probbably upgrade my high beams too; many good things heard about Osram NightBreakers. How close do they match the color of xenons and my new sidelights?


Good point actually although I don't use main beam much hence not too fussed about them not matching. Although if I hear good things about the Nightbreakers and they're a reasonable price then I might get some...


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi,

Fitted a standard new side light on Sat and realised that there was a massive difference between the old and new (despite asking the Halfords monkey if I needed to change both) as below.

Decided to order 2 new LED bulbs and just fitted them. As with previous posts, the LED seem less bright during the day so looking forward to seeing what they look like when it starts to get dark (will post some more pics).

Quick question - When I took the LED's out of the packet (got them from EBAY) they appeared to have what looked like a sticker (sort of like a post it note) over the LED's but I didn't want to try and remove as it didn't say to do so???

Also, big thanks to Wak as I used his site to find out how to replace the bulbs 

Standard









LED:


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

These look great at night  (sorry about the ropey photo)


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Glad you're pleased Gsedge. Look great at night in my opinion. Classy change and good on your black car too.

Mine look to have a yellowy front to them, but I left it untouched, figured they'd have told me to peel it off if I needed too. Not noticeable unless you're looking for it in the headlight housing - and how often do you look closely at the bulbs themselves!?


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

And I must admit, looks stupid with two different strength 'candles' in the top pic!


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

MrHooky said:


> And I must admit, looks stupid with two different strength 'candles' in the top pic!


I know, it's looks like my car is almost winking!


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

MrHooky said:


> Just tried some sidelight only pics given almost dark. Lights up the whole headlamp unit with a nice white light. Admittedly my camera rubbish in the dark too...
> 
> View attachment 1


have you got a lionk for these ones or are they the same ones from the first post?

look really nice!


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

MrHooky said:


> Gsedge1 said:
> 
> 
> > They actually look a lot better in those pis to be fair.
> ...


This was my post with the link in. And I would of course still recommend them!


----------



## Dharm (Feb 1, 2009)

i am definately going to order a pair for My TT, They look alot better than the Candle looking lights.

Thanks
Dharm


----------



## S3 Nattie (Sep 4, 2009)

will these fit a S3


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

S3 Nattie said:


> will these fit a S3


No idea, but if you go on the Aceparts eBay shop you'll be able to search for the lights and then just scroll through until you find the A3/S3...


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

Just ordered myself a pair of these LED's can't wait for them now


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

I bought these LED sidelights....

http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/uh6w25w-bax9 ... -1967.html

A bit dearer than those from the Ebay link but I'm very pleased with the 'white' light they give, matching the xenons. 8)

And these rear numberplate LED lamps....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/6-LED-Interior-Fe ... 4a9c42b4b6

Saj


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

SAJ77 said:


> I bought these LED sidelights....
> 
> http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/uh6w25w-bax9 ... -1967.html
> 
> ...


How do the numberplate LED lamps look mate? Have you got any pics of them by any chance?


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

smarties24 said:


> How do the numberplate LED lamps look mate? Have you got any pics of them by any chance?


Sorry mate no photos but some on Waks site to show you the difference...
http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/plateleds/plateleds.htm

I bought the 36mm 6 led ones BUT you can get the 39mm ones with 8 leds as the contacts on the TT are flexible - some people have put 41mm ones in!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/8-LED-Interior-Fe ... 4a9c42bbf8

That seller, on the link, 777leds - has lots of different versions and colours. 

Saj


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

Yeah i saw the ones on waks site, was hoping someone might have had a pic of these at night. Not exactly breaking the bank price are they lol just ordered some for myself a pair


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Some photos of mine, apologies for the poor quality.....didn't realise they were so bright!!








JUST SIDELIGHTS








SIDELIGHTS + XENONS (colour match is very good  )

Saj


----------



## Waterdale (Oct 4, 2009)

SAJ77 said:


> Some photos of mine, apologies for the poor quality.....didn't realise they were so bright!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet sidelights. I'm waiting for mine to arrive in the mail


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

smarties24 said:


> Yeah i saw the ones on waks site, was hoping someone might have had a pic of these at night. Not exactly breaking the bank price are they lol just ordered some for myself a pair


Just took a couple of photos...again not the best quality but gives you an idea of the brightness/colour  
















Saj


----------



## Waterdale (Oct 4, 2009)

Here are mine. I know, worst camera ever, but it's old phone! :roll:

Before









After









It became more blue than I thought it would, but I like it anyway.


----------



## physiojlb (Oct 4, 2009)

Just ordered mine off the ebay link for 9.14 delivered. Alsoo wanting to change my main beam bulbs as they appear yellow against the xenon dipped. what is the best match? Nightbreaker H7s?

Cheers

James


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Just fitted mine. Really pleased with how these look - Clean as opposed to the nasty yellow of OEM bulbs.....

Big thanks to Phil (TT4PJ) who kindly gave me the bulbs after meeting him at the recent West Mids meet 

Before:









During:









After:


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

SAJ77 said:


> smarties24 said:
> 
> 
> > How do the numberplate LED lamps look mate? Have you got any pics of them by any chance?
> ...


I see the seller also sells 36mm 9 led ones - would those fit and I wonder what they'd look like????


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

I went for the 36mm bulbs and looks just the same as those pics. 6 LEDs in each bulb, nice bright white light which is a smart alternative to the older yellow bulbs. If anything, just freshens up the back end as the old bulbs were probably same ones as those fitted when new hence best part of 6 years old.

I did try the 38mm festoon and they were a bit too big, the hoder not really stretching enough. I find the 36mm fit perfectly into my car.


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

Cheers for taking the pics saj  My sidelights came today so going out to fit them now, number plate bulbs didn't come though  should be here tomorrow hopefully


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

I bought some of the led side lights last night from one of the ebay links, i use to have exactly the same style bulbs on my gixxer and they were really good, hopefully should get mine tomorrow


----------



## physiojlb (Oct 4, 2009)

I fitted mine today... and they don't seem very bright at all  at least they match the xenon :s


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

physiojlb said:


> I fitted mine today... and they don't seem very bright at all  at least they match the xenon :s


Wait till it gets dark. Can't see much in the day but very noticeable at night...


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

I dont care how bright they are aslong as there not yellow, the standard side light bulbs look gash next to the hid's


----------



## davegill79 (Oct 23, 2008)

Fitted a pair tonight - they look a treat!


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

davegill79 said:


> Fitted a pair tonight - they look a treat!


pics please.. im still waiting for mine to arrive.. bought the ones that were in the ebay link


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

sixdoublesix said:


> davegill79 said:
> 
> 
> > Fitted a pair tonight - they look a treat!
> ...


i think they're the same as saj's mate, so long as the rain stays away, unlike today :evil: :evil: , i'll be fitting mine tomoro and i'll post some pics up of mine


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

smarties24 said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> > davegill79 said:
> ...


Great! am interested to see how they look.. no idea why Audi didnt do it in the first place, the yellowy look is terrible


----------



## appy1968 (Mar 5, 2009)

Fitted mine:

Before









After - Can hardly see them in the Daylight.









But at Night they are very clear









I bought these
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWNX:IT


----------



## neiloid1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Really wish I'd seen this thread before Portsmouth Audi stung me £7.40 for one standard sidelight bulb on Monday !!!


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

neiloid1 said:


> Really wish I'd seen this thread before Portsmouth Audi stung me £7.40 for one standard sidelight bulb on Monday !!!


Nogaro blue + 3.2 = [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

You should post some photos mate....

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=131744

Saj


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

As promised a few pics of my new LED sidelights, not received my number plate lights yet  Apologies for the lack of quality, i was using my phone to take the pics.

Before:










After:

















































They don't look as blue as that when they are on the car, it's just that i was using my phone camera so it highlighted the colour more.

I'll post some pics of my number plate lights as soon as i get them :roll: :wink:


----------



## GoldenBunip (Nov 9, 2009)

Just adding myself to the list of people who have fitted these (to the misses TT) and am positive about the result.


----------



## davegill79 (Oct 23, 2008)

Cheers for putting the pics up folks, just noticed the request! I think you can manage without more of the same...


----------



## mcmental (Jan 28, 2010)

anyone tried these? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-TT-COUPE-XEN ... 359f88ee7b


----------



## Waterdale (Oct 4, 2009)

Got my led sidelights today. And I'm very pleased!


----------



## Waterdale (Oct 4, 2009)

Does anyone else get a tint of green in their sidelights? It looks blue in the dark, but compared to xenon 5000/8000k it's not the same.


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

Yes, mine do seem a bit greenish, although I have to replace my xenon bulbs as they're dying.


----------



## ronox (Mar 16, 2010)

Marco34 said:


> Here is mine tonight, just the LED sidelights compared to the standard candles...
> 
> Standard
> 
> ...


OK, i'm officialy lost
this is H7?

and this is H6W?
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?id=5382
.
.
Marco34: what i have to buy if i want your look? sidelight? H7? H1 dipped???? (i don't have xenon)


----------



## Waterdale (Oct 4, 2009)

ronox said:


> Marco34: what i have to buy if i want your look? sidelight? H7? H1 dipped???? (i don't have xenon)
> (sorry for my english, i'm from slovakia  )


What you need is this for the sidelight: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 326wt_1167

For the mainbeam you could go for LED H7 or you need a hid conversion kit.


----------



## cashman (Feb 2, 2009)

Have just put in my new LED sidelights, took 10 mins to fit they look the nuts, well pleased with the improved look.


----------



## ronox (Mar 16, 2010)

Waterdale said:


> ronox said:
> 
> 
> > Marco34: what i have to buy if i want your look? sidelight? H7? H1 dipped???? (i don't have xenon)
> ...


thanks for reply, but LED H7? i thought is only W6H (W5W) LED, not main beam

and do i need for LED W6H extra resistor or something? or simply just put in?
thank's


----------



## Waterdale (Oct 4, 2009)

ronox said:


> thanks for reply, but LED H7? i thought is only W6H (W5W) LED, not main beam
> 
> and do i need for LED W6H extra resistor or something? or simply just put in?
> thank's


You can find H7 LEDs too. I haven't tried it so I don't know the outcome.
http://viewitem.eim.ebay.no:80/2_x_H7_P ... 42431/item

No you don't need anything on the sidelight, just fit it.


----------



## ronox (Mar 16, 2010)

thx, i'm going to try and replace my H1 for XENESIS, i've heard a good references about them


----------



## ronox (Mar 16, 2010)

XENESIS H1, i'm satisfied
.


----------

